# Welchen Browser nutzt ihr ??

## gabelhonz

Hi,

da ich mir gerade verschiedene Browser anschaue, wollte ich mal fragen welchen ihr so benutzt.

Welche euch am besten gefallen und welche von der Sicherheit akzeptabel sind !

grüßle

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/3.4; Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r5; X11; i686; de) KHTML/3.4.0 (like Gecko)

ChrisM  :Smile: 

----------

## 76062563

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.7) Gecko/20050418 Firefox/1.0.3

----------

## slick

Für den universellen Einsatz schwör ich auf Lynx. Unter X dann Firefox oder Konqueror, je nachdem... hmm, wo mach ich jetzt mein Kreuzchen?  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

mal an alle Leute mit KDE, die trotzdem Firefox benutzen:

Gibt es irgendeinen Grund, nicht Konqueror zu benutzen? Mir selbst kommt Konqueror im Vergleich zu Firefox ziemlich schnell vor, die Darstellung durch KHTML sieht eigentlich immer richtig aus (hatte noch nie Probleme), der Ressourcenverbrauch hält sich in Grenzen und er ist perfekt in die KDE-Umgebung mit KGet, KDE-Brieftaschensystem und "Immer eine Ausgabe im Hintergrund offenhalten" eingebettet.

ChrisM

----------

## COiN3D

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> mal an alle Leute mit KDE, die trotzdem Firefox benutzen:
> 
> Gibt es irgendeinen Grund, nicht Konqueror zu benutzen? Mir selbst kommt Konqueror im Vergleich zu Firefox ziemlich schnell vor, die Darstellung durch KHTML sieht eigentlich immer richtig aus (hatte noch nie Probleme), der Ressourcenverbrauch hält sich in Grenzen und er ist perfekt in die KDE-Umgebung mit KGet, KDE-Brieftaschensystem und "Immer eine Ausgabe im Hintergrund offenhalten" eingebettet.
> ...

 

Ich finde auch dass der Konqueror sehr schnell ist (beim Laden, beim Darstellen von Websites hab ich noch keinen Unterschied zu Firefox bemerkt). Jedoch musst du bedenken, nicht alle Leute da draußen sind KDE-User und in der Tat, es soll sogar Leute geben die QT / KDE-Apps verabstoßen!  :Smile: 

Ich nutze zur Zeit Opera, weil er einfach massig nette Features mit sich bringt (wie integriertes Mail-Programm oder der coole Themes-Support  :Wink: ) und weil er, genau wie der Konqueror, von den Menüleisten her absolut anpassbar ist. Vielleicht kauf ich ihn mir sogar, mal sehen  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich nehme im Normalfall Firefox. Er ist klein, schnell und kann trotzdem immer noch mehr als ich brauche.  :Smile: 

@slick:

Hast du dir schonmal "links" angeschaut?

Der ist etwas besser als "lynx". Unterstützt einige Sachen mehr und ist bei Downloads auch zuverlässiger.

Bei lynx hatte ich hin und wieder Probleme, dass er meinte mir den Download anzuzeigen oder das er ab und an gar nicht auf Seiten weitergeleitet hat.

----------

## boris64

Ich benutze aus Überzeugung "konqueror", der ist zwar noch nicht perfekt,

aber definitiv am Schnellsten, sofern man denn auch Grafiken in seinen Webseiten betrachten will  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Jedoch musst du bedenken, nicht alle Leute da draußen sind KDE-User und in der Tat, es soll sogar Leute geben die QT / KDE-Apps verabstoßen! 

 

Tod den Ungläubigen(!).

----------

## sirro

/me hat immer den aktuellsten (werbefreien) Opera installiert

Firefox&Konqueror nutze ich ab und an mal zum testen. Ich finde, dass die beiden auch ohre Vorteile haben, aber fuer mich ueberwiegen sie halt nicht.

----------

## psyqil

Bis vor kurzem hab ich ja auf Galeon geschworen, aber seit KDE3.4 mich so überzeugt hat, gibt's nur noch den Konqi für mich. *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Tod den Ungläubigen(!).

 Das sind Unwissende!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## a_n_d_i

Welchen browser wuerdet ihr empfehlen, wenn man keine kde benutzt. Ich bin da spontan zum firefox gekommen!

----------

## Gekko

Ich steh auf Firefox (besonders in Verbindung mit Adblock, und Flashblock Plugin)

----------

## return13

opera find ich einfach klasse, aber um mein beitrag zur unterstützung von gnupg Software nutz ich Firefox

Aber so gut Firefox auch ist, opera kann es nicht das Wasser reichen... ich hoff das ändert sich in Zukunft mal...

----------

## mrsteven

Gibt es eigentlich einen Popup-Blocker für den Konqueror? Für 3.3.2? Für 3.4? Oder habe ich da was völlig übersehen?

Ach so, ich bin begeisterter Firefox-User.

----------

## sOuLjA

Opera

Ich wunder mich aber das so viele Firefox/Mozilla nutzen,ich finde beide laufen um einiges langsamer beim seitenaufbau und beim laden des browsers selbst als es bei opera der fall ist

----------

## hoschi

ich nutze den neuesten firefox + links2

wobei ich schon interesse an firefox mit gtk habe, ubuntu hat ja dafür spezielle patches - so nutzt man das "langsame" xul-interface mit dem gtk-dateidialog,  bleibt aber kompatibel zu anderen firefox versionen.

oder ein reiner gtk-gecko-browser, ohne die mozilla-suite als abhängigkeit/oder firefox, dazu gibt es glaube ich sogar ein projekt aber das ist leider noch nicht so weit.

----------

## moe

Ich hab zwar mein Kreuzchen bei Feuerfuchs gemacht, muss hier aber auch mal kazehakase erwähnen, an sich auch sehr fix, und schick. Allerdings hab ich das mit den rss-Lesezeichen nicht hinbekommen, und noch ein paar kleinere Probs, aber wer nur brausen will und gtk bevorzugt sollte sich den mal angucken..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## zielscheibe

Den Opera natürlich.  :Cool: 

Die Schnellsuche in der Adressleiste, daß extrem flinke Aufbauen der Seiten sowie das echte Tabbedbrowsing  überwiegen die leichten Schwächen in der Pluginanbindung.

----------

## papahuhn

Hier auch Opera. Bin vollends zufrieden. Die Mausgesten von Firefox sind im Vergleich dazu elend lahm.

Btw, an die Opera-User:

Wenn ihr noch die 6.05 Version auftreiben könnt, probiert sie aus. Die ist nämlich nochmals um einiges schneller als die aktuelle. Das waren Zeiten.  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich bin Opera User, mir gefällt es viel besser als Firefox, und ich finde Opera auch schneller. Außerdem gefällt mir von Opera die Tab-Windows besser, vor allem, weil das default ist.

----------

## _hephaistos_

wow, bin überrascht, dass es doch einige konqueror user gibt.

ich benutz ihn, weil ich 100% KDE user bin und auch davon SEHR SEHR SEHR überzeugt bin.

konqueror is einfach super integriert und ich mach einfach alles mit konqueror (http, ftp, fish, smb uvm)

konqueror, das alroundtool schlechthin. (Bin einfach schon KIO-verfallen  :Confused:  )

cheers

----------

## slick

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> @slick:
> 
> Hast du dir schonmal "links" angeschaut?

 

Ich mag lynx weil er sich so schön universell einsetzen läßt. lynx -dump http://example.com oder lynx -mime_header http://example.com etc... optimal für scripts. links2 ist mir da "zu groß"  :Wink:  Genau wie es ja so viele Scripts für dyndns gibt. Ein

```
/usr/bin/lynx -dump -auth=$USER:$PASS http://members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns\&hostname=$DOMAIN\&wildcard=OFF\&backmx=NO\&offline=NO >& /dev/null &
```

in der /etc/ppp/ip-up reicht da vollkommen.

----------

## noergeli

Ich bin doch etwas enttäuscht über das bisherige Resultat beim Alleskönner Konqui. Naja, auf Firefox oder Opera greif ich eigentlich nur noch zurück, wenn 'ne Seite im Konqueror gar nicht geht und das ist schon lange nicht mehr vorgekommen. 

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Gibt es eigentlich einen Popup-Blocker für den Konqueror? Für 3.3.2? Für 3.4? Oder habe ich da was völlig übersehen?

  In den Konqui-einstellungen unter Java-Script bei "Neue Fenster öffnen" auf "intelligent" setzen, das funktioniert wunderbar. Bei den Seiten, wo man's braucht muss man dann allerdings die Einstellung ändern.

----------

## Kuhrscher

Ich benutz den Konqueror jetzt auch seit so zwei Monaten fast ausschließlich und bin damit eigentlich zunehmend zufrieden  :Smile:  Wirklich ausschlaggebend war zugegebenermaßen die bessere optische Einbindung in KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Wirklich ausschlaggebend war zugegebenermaßen die bessere optische Einbindung in KDE 

 

Bei mir war das die Geschwindigkeit beim Seitenaufbau.

Konqueror ist imho deutlich schneller als Mozilla/Firefox.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Hier Opera - seit 7.x.

Die 8.00 Final hat nochmal in punkto Geschwindigkeit zugelegt.  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich benutze FIREFOX und Mozilla.

Bei Mozilla konnte ich die E-Mails die ich unter Windows gespeichert hatte,

beim umstieg auf Linux einfach übernehmen.

So ging mir nichts verlorgen.

Seit dem benutze ich Mozilla und jetzt bin ich auf Firefox umgestiegen.

Aber mal eine Frage, warum Opera?

Opera ist kein OpenSource.

Seitdem ich Gentoo habe achte ich dadrauf das ich von allen Programmen auch

den Sourcecode habe, die ich benutze.

Ich verstehe diesen Opera Hypt da garnicht. 

Ist doch fast das gleiche wie MS, da kann ich gleich mein Windoof wieder

anwerfen.

Gruss

----------

## psyqil

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Seitdem ich Gentoo habe achte ich dadrauf das ich von allen Programmen auch
> 
> den Sourcecode habe, die ich benutze.

 Und was hat Du an Deinem Firefox bisher verändert daran?

Opera ist ein feines Programm. Seit der Version 7 nicht mehr mein Geschmack, aber der MS-Vergleich hinkt nun wirklich.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Bei mir war das die Geschwindigkeit beim Seitenaufbau.
> 
> Konqueror ist imho deutlich schneller als Mozilla/Firefox.

 

jo, auch das öffnen is weit schneller....

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Aber mal eine Frage, warum Opera?

 

Nunja, ich habe auch eine Zeit lang Opera benutzt. Es gab eine Zeit, da war er ein schöner kleiner, schneller Browser und eine Weile auch der einzige der die W3C Standards korrekt umgesetzt hat und einige innovative Ideen mitbrachte (Mausgeseten).

Jedoch wiederholt Opera den gleichen Fehler, den Netscape vor vielen Jahren gemacht hat: Es werden immer mehr Funktionen in die Software integriert (Mailclient, IRC, News, wasweißich), die in einem Browser nichts zu suchen haben, und dadurch wird das ganze immer fetter. Daher bin ich dann vor einer Weile zum Firefox gewechselt.

----------

## Anarcho

 *noergeli wrote:*   

> Ich bin doch etwas enttäuscht über das bisherige Resultat beim Alleskönner Konqui.

 

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht das es Leute gibt, die kein KDE nutzen (wollen)?

Auch wenn bei mir (Athlon 64 3000+) die Performance keine grosse Rollen spielt finde ich es einfach überladen und optisch spricht mich Gnome weit mehr an, aber ich nutze xfce4: geniales rechte-maus-taste-menü, gut konfigurierbar, schlank und sehr gute Shortcut und Mausrad-unterstützung (besonder beim Desktop-wechseln)

----------

## Sas

Meistens Konqueror, sonst Firefox oder lynx/links.

----------

## hoschi

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *JoHo42 wrote:*   Aber mal eine Frage, warum Opera? 
> 
> Nunja, ich habe auch eine Zeit lang Opera benutzt. Es gab eine Zeit, da war er ein schöner kleiner, schneller Browser und eine Weile auch der einzige der die W3C Standards korrekt umgesetzt hat und einige innovative Ideen mitbrachte (Mausgeseten).
> 
> Jedoch wiederholt Opera den gleichen Fehler, den Netscape vor vielen Jahren gemacht hat: Es werden immer mehr Funktionen in die Software integriert (Mailclient, IRC, News, wasweißich), die in einem Browser nichts zu suchen haben, und dadurch wird das ganze immer fetter. Daher bin ich dann vor einer Weile zum Firefox gewechselt.

 

Da hast du zwar recht, aber beim Rendern/Laden von Bilder ist Opera immer noch einen hauch schnell, und die Binary ist kleiner als die von Firefox...irgendwas machen sie dann doch richtig.

----------

## misterjack

Ich nutze den Firefox, Opera ist QT-basierend und außerdem überladen, genauso wie KDE mir einfach viel zu überladen ist. BTW ist gtk meiner meinung nach schicker  :Wink:  Und es gibt einfache Tuningtricks wie man dem Firefox nochmal ordentlich Dampf unter der Haube machen kann (damit schrumpft jeder Geschwindigkeitsvorteil des Opera oder Konquerer praktisch gegen null oder sogar ins negative  :Smile: ):

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fast_Firefox

----------

## stillman

als gnome-user ist mir galeon am liebsten, detailliert konfigurierbar(was epiphany nicht ist) und am besten gefallen mir die 'smart-url', suchfenster wie bei anderen browsern, nur beliebig konfigurierbar in anzahl und ziel(ich hab suchfenster für google, wikipedia und dict.leo.org), siehe screenshot

----------

## Stilzchen

Moin,

ich nutze Opera seit 6.12.

Aber mich stören die immermehr integrierten Funktionen. Von Beginn meiner Benutzung an war ein Mailclient integriert und das ist auch ok. Aber seit den 7.x-Versionen kommen immer mehr Funktionen hinzu, was ja auch schon agesprochen wurde.

Deshalb habe ich eine Weile mit anderen Browsern gespielt, bin aber stehts zu Opera zurückgekehrt. Die Geschwindigkeit und vor allem die Browser-Tabs sorgen dafür. Letzteres kann der Firefox zwar auch, aber lange nicht so gut wie Opera.

Mal abwarten, was Version 8 so bringt. Momentan ist sie recht fix. Aber das wird sich ändern, wenn wieder mehr Funktionen als nötig integriert werden.

Gruß

Stilzchen

----------

## Sandal Tolk

Also ich bin Opera - Fan seit Version 6.x und das wird auch so bleiben. Das Programm werde ich mir demnächst auch registrieren lassen, um den Werbebanner zu entfernen. Nicht weil er mich stört, sondern um die Firma zu unterstützen, die imho sehr vorbildhaft ist.

Das Produkt wird seit Jahren immer weiterentwickelt und um neue innovative (!) Features erweitert (viele Browser haben sich über die Jahre einiges vom  Opera abgeguckt  :Wink: ) und der komplette Installer immernoch nur 3,6 MB Groß, sprich der Browser ist immernoch sehr schlank.

Außerdem gefällt mir, dass die Betas zu den neuen Versionen immer allgemein verfügbar sind und auch auf die Postings der User in den Foren eingegangen wird.

Außerdem finde ich es gut, dass man Opera bereits seit Ewigkeiten umsonst nutzen kann, wenn man das Werbebanner akzeptiert, das imho wirklich kein bischen stört und bisher auch nie irgendwelche anstößige oder nervige Inhalte hatte.

Ansonsten hier noch n paar Gründe für Opera  :Wink: 

http://tntluoma.com/beyond30/2004/10/yawn_more_firefox_boasting

----------

## hoschi

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ich nutze den Firefox, Opera ist QT-basierend und außerdem überladen, genauso wie KDE mir einfach viel zu überladen ist. BTW ist gtk meiner meinung nach schicker  Und es gibt einfache Tuningtricks wie man dem Firefox nochmal ordentlich Dampf unter der Haube machen kann (damit schrumpft jeder Geschwindigkeitsvorteil des Opera oder Konquerer praktisch gegen null oder sogar ins negative ):
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fast_Firefox

 

Sehe ich ähnlich, und bei Ubuntu gibts ja inzwischen sogar Patches die den GTK-Dateidialog einpflegen, bleibt wirklich nur die langsame XUL-Oberfläche.

----------

## Sandal Tolk

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Ich nutze den Firefox, Opera ist QT-basierend und außerdem überladen, genauso wie KDE mir einfach viel zu überladen ist. BTW ist gtk meiner meinung nach schicker  Und es gibt einfache Tuningtricks wie man dem Firefox nochmal ordentlich Dampf unter der Haube machen kann (damit schrumpft jeder Geschwindigkeitsvorteil des Opera oder Konquerer praktisch gegen null oder sogar ins negative ):
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fast_Firefox 
> 
> Sehe ich ähnlich, und bei Ubuntu gibts ja inzwischen sogar Patches die den GTK-Dateidialog einpflegen, bleibt wirklich nur die langsame XUL-Oberfläche.

 

Also ich finde den Operea absolut nicht überladen, vor allem da man von den vielen guten Features nix merkt. Außerdem hat Opera den Vorteil, dass man ihn sich installiert, kurz konfiguriert und er läuft.

Fürn FF darfst dir erstmal Plugins zusammensuchen damit er schneller wird, damit er Mausgesten hat, damit er Tabs vernünftig beherrscht etc.

Was ich mich dann auch noch frage ist, wie effizient die Plugins programmiert sind. Mag ja sein, dass der Kern schnell und schlank ist (was ich bisher noch nicht nachvollziehen konnte im Vergleich zu Opera), aber das sagt noch lange nichts über die Qualität der Plugins aus (egal in welche Richtung nun  :Wink: ), die dann wenn man Pech hat mit der nächsten Version nurnoch teilweise oder garnicht funktionieren.

Von der Optik her find ich den Opera ebenfalls ziemlich ansprechend. Meiner sieht atm so aus:

http://www.elfenheim.de/sandal/opera.jpg

(nur meine Meinung, ich möchte hier echt keinen Krieg vom Zaun brechen  :Smile: )

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe vier Plugins (und nein, die Mausgesten oder TBP sind nicht dabei!), und die funktionieren schon seit 1.0 ohne Probleme und Updates.

Ich denke Mausgesten, oder die Webdeveloper-Toolbar gehören nicht in den Browser. Das hatten wir mit der Mozilla-Suite, und davon will man ja unbedingt weg.

Außerdem kann man ja die http-connections bequem erhöhen, leechen für Surfer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sandal Tolk

Die Connections kannste eigentlich in jedem vernünftigen Browser erhöhen =)

Also Mausgesten mag ich mir garnicht mehr wegdenken, ich bin zwar eher ein Tastaturorientierter Mensch, aber zum Navigieren hat man ja eh die Maus in der Hand, da hab ich schneller ne Geste gemacht, als das ich auf backspace drücke, oder sonen Button benutze.

----------

## return13

Ich find an Opera die Einstellung für verschiedene Protokolle klasse...

So kann ich meine scripte für ed2k links ohne Probleme einbauen...

Aber wie gesagt bin zur Zeit bei Firefox in der hoffnung das die besser werden....

----------

## misterjack

 *Sandal Tolk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich finde den Operea absolut nicht überladen, vor allem da man von den vielen guten Features nix merkt. Außerdem hat Opera den Vorteil, dass man ihn sich installiert, kurz konfiguriert und er läuft.
> 
> Fürn FF darfst dir erstmal Plugins zusammensuchen damit er schneller wird

 

was ich an features nicht haben will soll auch nicht drin sein. alles andere ist überladen. habe jedenfalls beim ff kein feature gefunden was ich nicht brauche. naja wie gesagt geschmackssache  :Wink:  aber man braucht keine plugins damit der schneller wird!!! sondern er bietet die möglichkeit das man sich den browser schön an seinen pc und internetverbindung anpassen kann um optimiert schnell surfen zu können

----------

## Sandal Tolk

Also ich habe eigentlich fast keine Features die ich nicht nutze. Den IRC Client... das wars glaub ich schon  :Smile: 

Also ich hab den ff mehrmals in diversen Versionen probiert aber ich kann mich mit dem echt nicht anfreunden, auch wenn ich nichts gegen ein bissl Gebastel habe  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Sandal Tolk wrote:*   

> Also ich habe eigentlich fast keine Features die ich nicht nutze. Den IRC Client... das wars glaub ich schon 
> 
> Also ich hab den ff mehrmals in diversen Versionen probiert aber ich kann mich mit dem echt nicht anfreunden, auch wenn ich nichts gegen ein bissl Gebastel habe 

 

hehe, naja ich mache lieber alles getrennt. für rss ist erss zuständig, welches sich geschmeidig in meinen desktop einfügt. xchat als irc-client ist eh immer am laufen und der mail-client von opera ist eh der letzte (habe ja opera selber schon ausprobiert). da sind evolution oder thunderbird meilenweit bedeutend besser...

aber was solls jedem das seine und es geht nichts über lynx rsp. links2  :Wink: 

----------

## marc

Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/3.4) KHTML/3.4.0 (like Gecko)

----------

## Letscho

Ich nutze schon seit Ewigkeiten Firefox.

Opera, naja, hat mich irgendwie noch nie so begeistert. Find ich ein wenig überladen, aber jedem das seine.

Da ich Windowmaker nutze, fallen Galeon und Konqueror schonmal raus (OK, ich könnte sie auch installieren, will ich aber nicht  :Wink:  ).

Ich muss aber sagen, der Konqueror macht echt eine gute Figur!

Hab ihn neulich bei 'nem Kumpel in Aktion gesehen. Bedeutend besser als bei KDE2  :Very Happy: 

(Da hatte ich ihn mir das letzte mal angesehen.)

----------

## mondauge

Auf meinem PC in der Firma verwende ich auch Konqueror. Der ist auf der Kiste die ich da hab um einiges schneller als der Firefox. Daheim verwende ich dagegen den Firefox, hauptsächlich wegen einiger Extensions, die ich unter Konqueror noch nicht entdeckt habe (z.B. adblock, cookie culler, mouse gestures (ich weiß, man kann sich mit khotkeys was basteln, aber das war bisher noch nicht so der Renner))

mondauge

----------

## Inte

Nur für das Protokoll ... ich bin auf Kazehakase umgestiegen und glücklich. Der gute Wind-Doktor basiert wie Firefox, Mozilla, etc. auf der Gecko Rendering Engine, benutzt aber für die Menüs GTK2 und nicht Gecko.

meine Top Features:

Sidebar mit "Tab Tree"-View

net-www/netscape-flash läuft

net-www/mplayerplug-in läuft

thumbnails bei mouseover von links

die bunten, trendy und hippen Web 2.0 Seiten funktionieren mit etwas tuning:

```
about:config ->

general.useragent.override ->

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de-DE; rv:1.8) Gecko/20070811 Kazehakase/0.4.8 (Gentoo)
```

ab kazehakase-0.4.9 identifiziert er sich auch richtig und manuelles tunen entfällt.

Wenn man xulrunner installiert kann man sich auch firefox,thunderbird bzw. seamonkey sparen.

Nur Adblock vermisse ich (da ist etwas in Arbeit) und per default ist die Schrift ein wenig klein. Ich kann zwar 'ne Mindestgröße angeben, nur das ist Kazehakase scheinbar egal.

----------

## c_m

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *JoHo42 wrote:*   Seitdem ich Gentoo habe achte ich dadrauf das ich von allen Programmen auch
> 
> den Sourcecode habe, die ich benutze. Und was hat Du an Deinem Firefox bisher verändert daran?

 

Was spricht dagegen einen freien Browser nutzen zu wollen? Oder fragst du sowas auch Leute die Debian aus ideologischen Gründen bevorzugen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Hihi ... mal schauen ob Du 'ne Antwort bekommst. Alle Beiträge vor meinem sind min. 2,5 Jahre alt. Ich hab nur sonst keinen passenden Thread gefunden.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## artbody

Hab im Normalfall seamonkey suite

oder opera

ab und zu amaya meist bei Webentwicklung

funktioniert in meinem enlightenment wm supper

----------

## Urban Cowboy

hmm.. fast niemand benutzt Galleon oder Epiphany..

Vielleicht fast niemand benutzt gnome? Wo ist die Abstimmung fur das?

--Ja, mein Deutsch ist nicht perfekt (lies: furchtbar), aber Ich dachte dass Ich soll es manchmal benutzen.. und I'ch hasse dieses US keyboard.. keine umlaut..

EDIT: Oh ja.. Firefox am meistens.. manchmal konqueror..

----------

## ugus

Opera funktioniert fuer mich wunderbar...Kostenlos, schnell,.. was will man mehr?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## musv

 *ugus wrote:*   

> was will man mehr? 

 

Einen modifizierten Opera.

Ich benutz Opera mit aktiviertem Flash-Blocker, deaktivierten SVG/Gif-Animationen, deaktiviertem Javascript und Löschen der Cookies nach Beenden des Browsers. Dazu hab ich im Hintergrund noch dnsmasq laufen, der mir sämtliche Werbeseiten per DNS-Block abweist (z.B. doubleclick.net). 

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie angenehm sich das ohne nervende Popups, blinkende Flashs und Gifs surfen läßt. Und noch dazu kommt, daß halt auf manchen Seiten ein "Image" oder "Anzeige" auftaucht, und dann geht's ganz normal mit dem Inhalt weiter. Fehlen tut da nur die ansonsten nervende Werbung. 

Opera ist eh schon einer der schnellsten Browser (ok, dillo, links und lynx sind noch schneller). Aber seit Version 9.5 und mit o.g. Modifizierungen ist das Teil einfach unschlagbar. 

Firefox setz ich nur ein, wenn ich Flash brauch.

----------

## musv

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Nur für das Protokoll ... ich bin auf Kazehakase umgestiegen und glücklich. 
> 
> meine Top Features:
> 
> Sidebar mit "Tab Tree"-View
> ...

 

Hmm, also für mich wär das Ding nix. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich seit dem letzten Screenshot soviel verändert hat. Aber wenn ich 'nen Browser benutze, will ich auch die Webseiten sehen und nicht nur einen kleinen Bildausschnitt der Seite in der Mitte des Bildschirms. Die Seitenvorschau also Hovereffekt über den Tabs hat Opera übrigens auch schon seit Version 8 oder 9, bin mir da nicht mehr sicher.

----------

## _eckobar_

War bis dato eigentlich ein sehr starker Firefox-Anhänger. Benutze jedoch seit 2 Tagen Opera und ich muss leider eingestehen ... betreffend Rendering-Geschwindigkeit ist Opera ungeschlagen. UI ist auch sehr ansehnlich und voll benutzerdefinierbar.

Werde in nächster Zeit mal Opera nutzen zum Surfen. Für Webentwicklung werde ich aber wahrscheinlich noch beim Firefox bleiben, weil Webdeveloper und Firebug sind einfach der Brenner

----------

